# FileMaker Pro 6 AppleScript sous OS X



## phmitch (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite sélectionner automatiquement une imprimante en fonction de l'impression désirée sous Mac OS X (sans passer par l'option imprimer du menu fichier).
J'ai donc deux imprimantes une laser hp et une hp photosmart 7960.

Sous MAc OS 9 le script est le suivant:
tell application "Pilotage Services d?impression"
	set default printer to desktop printer the "hp photosmart 7960"
end tell

et sous Mac OS X !!!
D'avance merci


----------

